# De-Badging Motor



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

I personally like the look of a de-badged motor so I decided to de-badge mine(super easy to do on Suzuki). I also took it a step further and debadged my skiff.. no logos/stickers found on my skiff. I still have the originals from Ankona just never put them on. I know it is a matter of opinion and some say it devalues your motor. Here a pic, thoughts?
View attachment 7897


----------



## Daz (Jul 14, 2015)

I did the 15 2 stroke Yam that we use on our RIB tender. Initially I was going to sand, repaint and re-decal after it had a bit of sun fade, but after talking to a bunch of cruisers decided to dumb it down a bit to reduce its appeal to those who might think about taking it. Instead of repainting with OEM color, I went with a similar gray and no Yam decals. It's now personalized enough that I can recognize and describe it but not ugly enough that I have to wear a buff and hat every time we use it.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Str8-Six said:


> Here a pic, thoughts?
> View attachment 7897


There's a bomb in your boat!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

I was always under the impression that stickers make it go faster. I like them better on then not. Personal preference.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

MariettaMike said:


> There's a bomb in your boat!


C'mon, those reels aren't _that_ bad!


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

But how will people know if you have an "in" boat or not?


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Sublime said:


> But how will people know if you have an "in" boat or not?


Man where I live you don't have an "in" boat unless it's center console with a t-top and loud speakers. skiffs may as well be jon boats.

I think it looks pretty cool, I don't love the graphics on the Zuke or Ankona. It'd be sweet to custom design your own Ankona decal and put that on the skiff and leave the motor debadged.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

mtoddsolomon said:


> Man where I live you don't have an "in" boat unless it's center console with a t-top and loud speakers. skiffs may as well be jon boats.
> 
> I think it looks pretty cool, I don't love the graphics on the Zuke or Ankona. It'd be sweet to custom design your own Ankona decal and put that on the skiff and leave the motor debadged.



That is where I live as well. If it doesn't have at least a 250 on it, you are looked down upon. I think the only ones that really would notice a TPS going down the road here are other coastal fly fishermen.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Sublime said:


> But how will people know if you have an "in" boat or not?


I'm going to put some Hell's Bay and Yamaha decals on it and double my money.


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

I like it, how easy is it to remove Zuke stuff? And what's that material you have on the interior hull sides?


----------



## POCtied (Oct 19, 2016)

without a doubt it looks better without stickers, debadge everything, I hate being a walking advert


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Blue Zone said:


> I like it, how easy is it to remove Zuke stuff? And what's that material you have on the interior hull sides?


By Zuke you mean Yami right?

I removed the decals with a plastic paint scraper from Home Depot. Like $2 
You use that to get it started then just peel it off. Really easy. 

The material on the sides is Hydroturf


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

Sick ride, copperhead? I like the clean look.

Lou


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Str8-Six said:


> I'm going to put some Hell's Bay and Yamaha decals on it and double my money.


Funny you mention that. Just saw a rebadged hull, it had me scratching my head. Was thinking to myself, must be a new model I completely missed.


----------



## Hardluk81 (Jan 3, 2016)

Haha, I was thinking about sticking some HB stickers on my skimmer for a couple laughs. I'm sure I'd get some stupid looks!


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Better yet. I'm going to keep my Ankona decals and put them on my Hell's Bay once I eventually get one haha


----------



## Hardluk81 (Jan 3, 2016)

How's the parking at that ramp on the weekend?


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Hardluk81 said:


> How's the parking at that ramp on the weekend?


Lol it sucks, I'm assuming you know that ramp in Jax. If you go early your fine since most people are to hung-over from drinking to wake up early. I usually launch in Mill Cove.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

I like the faded/tattered/scratched missing some paint, as I pass the higher hp skiffs with my doggie looking Yamaha. Makes my day......... it also fits right in with the commercial fisherman. Should also be a deterrent for theft w/o a fancy paint job...


----------

